

Show/Ask HN: Review my customer support service? - noodle

This is an idea that has been swirling in my head for almost a year now, but I've not had the ability or time to execute on it until very recently.  I was partly prodded by some of the recent submissions on HN, for sure, but it also took finding some trustworthy, experienced people to get onboard as well.<p>Anyway, concept is simple.  Customer Support as a service, with pricing done in a manner intended to at least partly shadow something like EC2.  Buy what you need, overages get billed at a higher rate.  No commitments.  Multiple support reps with a distributed workload means things can get done in parallel to help deal with unusual spikes in support requests, etc..<p>Thoughts?  Feedback?  Suggestions?  Would you use it?  The website is only partly complete, so excuse the work in progress, but on the flip side of that coin, feedback there would also be welcome.<p>http://supportcycles.com/
======
noodle
clickable: <http://supportcycles.com/>

